# Caldwell Sled DFT ....Questions....



## coolbreezeroho (Feb 10, 2012)

Whats the best thing to use for weight on one of these sleds ? I checked on lead and the cheapest I can find it is 47 dollars for 25 pounds . Anyone know of something thats cheaper and works pretty good in bags ?

CBR


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have found no need for weight on mine yet.  I imagine sand bags would work good too.


----------



## packrat (Feb 10, 2012)

*?*

I borrowed a guys at the range a while back when I noticed the bags were different than anything that I had felt. Upon asking, he informed me that inside the sock sleeve was a plastic freezer bag with wet sand that he had added a few drops of Clorox to. He then vacuum sealed them and dropped them in an old knee sock. He said that he had been using the same rest bags for 2 years and that the Clorox kept the sand from any growth. They were good to use, they almost felt like a very pliable clay.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 11, 2012)

I have several hundred pounds of lead shot that I purchased back when it was cheap.  If you were closer, I could help you out.  I just got my first LS for Christmas, but I imagine that 1 bag of shot in the cradle this coming August will be all I need for sighting in my deer rifles.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have never found the need for any weight added to mine.  Even while shooting 3.5" from my 12 ga.


----------



## stevetarget (Feb 11, 2012)

I used a  20 lb steel bar bell weight. On sale at academy for $19.


----------



## markland (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't find the need for any weight added to mine as well!


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 16, 2012)

I cut the leg off of an old pair of blue jeans, gorilla glued the end shut and filled it with sand.  It may only weigh 5-8 lbs but it keeps the sled from jumping around so much when I shoot.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 16, 2012)

If you want a couple of weight plates inexpensive, Goodwill.


----------



## John2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Part of shooting is feeling the recoil.  I would not use one.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 16, 2012)

John2 said:


> Part of shooting is feeling the recoil. I would not use one.


 
How do you know the capability of your firearm without shooting it in some sort of non moving rest? How can you determine YOUR actual ability without knowing the capability of your firearm.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 16, 2012)

Feel the pain!!  

Don't worry about developing a flinch if it's a big enough caliber you don't have to be accurate just shoot in their general direction!

Why bother with the expense of firing of boxes of ammo? Have someone beat on your shoulder with a baseball bat.

Yup, *FEEL* the recoil, be a macho man!


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 17, 2012)

Something to think about.

Shooting a high recoil rifle in a lead sled with weight eliminating the recoil just might kill a stock. That force has to go somewhere.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 17, 2012)

Bill Mc said:


> Something to think about.
> 
> Shooting a high recoil rifle in a lead sled with weight eliminating the recoil just might kill a stock. That force has to go somewhere.



Some have reported that older wood stocks have cracked on various weighted sight vises.


----------



## John2 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you can't handle the recoil when practicing how can you handle it when shooting at a deer?


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 18, 2012)

John2 said:


> If you can't handle the recoil when practicing how can you handle it when shooting at a deer?



Big difference between one shot at a deer and 20+ shots at the range.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 22, 2012)

I have one of the original Lead Sleds with the single tube. I didnt want to spend the money for lead so I welded 2 vertical 1" pieces of round tubing about 6" long on the sides of the tray where you can put up to 6 ten pound steel weights on each side. I only use it at the range to sight my rifle in. I use 40lbs of weight on mine. The steel weights are about 10.00 per 10lb plate.


----------

